# Possible Freyeri & Ivory Head Mloto Hybrid



## Eugooglizer (Oct 30, 2012)

Sorry for the double post, it would not let me edit the last one to insert a pic. Anyways, I purchased him as an adult. He has the ivory stripe from his mouth down part of his spine. What do you all think?


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

I think it could be. The orange on the fin doesn't look normal for an ivory head.


----------



## Eugooglizer (Oct 30, 2012)

I agree, his tail is also kind of orange, similiar to the fin but a much more dull orange mixed with blue.


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Yeah, that doesn't seem normal.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Looks more like Protomelas spilonotus, except with a white blaze


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Just a Protomelas sp. "Steveni Taiwan" (Taiwan Reef) or similar passing into full adult colours?
Guess it could be hybrid. Many seem to be these days. 

All the best James


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

it could be a taiwan reef, however the caudal fin has orange in it which makes it not look like a taiwan reef.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

No way he is pure Taiwan Reef. The face is different, the side should be orange


----------



## Sidius (Mar 3, 2012)

Doesn't a Fryeri have an orange anal fin like that? or is it Ahli? one of them does, I know that. Looks like a hybrid to me.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Sidius said:


> Doesn't a Fryeri have an orange anal fin like that? or is it Ahli? one of them does, I know that. Looks like a hybrid to me.


Yep but so do a few others inc Protomelas sp. "Steveni Taiwan" (Taiwan Reef) similar shape and finage too.
But niether explains the orange in the caudal fin as metricliman says.

How does it look hybrid? I mean apart from just not looking exactly like any Wild type we know of?

Odds are unless a gurenteed WC fish then its prob a hybrid but of what we will prob never know or be able to guess.

All the best James


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

I am guessing by ahli we are just using the old name for fryeri (imported and bred as this for years) not the real ahli. Yes?
Other pos is its some sort of line bred Protomelas but then a hybrid is far easier to produce and more likely, yes?


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Yes, ahli in this conversation=fryeri.


----------



## anonimus (Nov 9, 2012)

Copadichromis azureus 'Nkhomo Reef'?? maybe?


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Still doesn't explain the orange in the fins.


----------



## Michael_M (May 31, 2012)

It's not an azureus. It's some sort of hybrid, looks like and electric blue with a more protomelas chunky body.


----------



## anonimus (Nov 9, 2012)

metricliman said:


> Still doesn't explain the orange in the fins.


Then maybe can be an old Aulonocara Nyassae, check the photo of this "young", he has orange in the fins and also white fins... certainly looks very similar...












Michael_M said:


> It's some sort of hybrid, looks like and electric blue with a more protomelas chunky body.


not sure about a mix with ahli, is another face totally...


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

no way the fish in question is either Aulonocara or Azureus.


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Not Nyasse, there is no explanation for the white stripe.


----------



## anonimus (Nov 9, 2012)

metricliman said:


> Not Nyasse, there is no explanation for the white stripe.


uhm uhm... hybrid between Steveni Taiwan and Nyassae thats maybe possible? by the fish form/face and colors...


----------



## anonimus (Nov 9, 2012)

most possible beetwen Nyassae and Ivory Head Mloto, I insist, this fish has something particulary of Nyassae like fins and the "tiger" stripes body...


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Ah the old Aulonocara Nyassae or Aulonocara (Fort Maguire) ah that takes me back.
Nope not a Aulonocara stuartgranti (red shoulder) (old wrong name hansbaenschi) or any other pure Aulonocara I think.
But yep for sure could have some Aulonocara blood in it.

All the best James


----------



## Davym1991 (Jan 2, 2011)

Fryeri x protomelas spilonatus hybrid?


----------

